# Charity Bags.



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi all, 
Is it me or are others affected by the seemingly endless numbers of 'so called' charity bags placed in the door asking for old worn clothes etc. 
How many old clothes do they think we have? 
How many are really charities?
Most are commercial businesses disguised as collection agencies, donating very minor amounts to the charity mentioned and at best overseas.
Are you plagued with the same?

Malc :evil: :evil:


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes, we get about 4 a week. As you say most are not directly connected to a charity.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

My neighbour put a sign up saying, _"Please leave as many charity bags as you can spare. They are excellent for taking rubbish to the tip!"_

It worked, and since we share a drive with them, we also get very few now. 8)

Dave


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

On average, I get 3 bags a week posted through the letterbox. What I've noticed is that often the commercial agents ensure that the collection date coincides with that of one of the reputable charities. They then zoom around, usually in a tatty old van, taking every bag outside regardless of whether it is intended for them or not.

I always take unwanted items directly to local charity shops or to the Salvation Army collection bins to ensure that genuine charities get the benefit.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I reckon that if I put one item of clothing in every bag we get I will be running around naked in a couple of months 8O 8O 8O 




Trevor


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I saw a programme on clothes collecting and there are gangs of eastern europeans who are making large sums of money on this lark. They collect on morning when there is a genuine collection as well as posting their own bags. They also raid the clothes re- cycling bins that are placed in public re-cycling areas breaking them open with heavy machinery and sometime even resorting to 'posting' small children into them to throw the clothes out. This is a tragedy waiting to happen, if a child gets stuck inside.

The advice is to use recycling bins inside secure areas or go directly to the charity shops. The charities have been losing huge amounts of revenue due to this stealing of clothes.

Ca


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

I get so many of these charity bags that I have bought a new waste bin so I can use them. I had four bags in one day recently. Never have to buy plastic bin liners now. :lol: 

Pammy


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Most of them take in to get weighed and make money, so decided I could do that and then use their bags for bin liners, well they say charity begins at home :?: :?: No i'm not mean I give useful things to local hospice to raffle.
Margaret


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Take my stuff to a charity shop.....and then buy from them!!!!!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Around us as I am sure happens in many areas these clothes are taken to "raggers" these are huge ware houses where all the clothes are separated into weights first and then put down a conveyor belt. 

At the other end are the sorters or buyers these people pick out the items they want and then buy them by the weight, a proportion of this money goes to the charity it is intended for , the rest goes on transport and warehouse staff. 

My friend goes into 2 of these on a regular basis and has 2 excellent sites on Ebay reselling them all having paid pence for them when bought by the weight!! 

I suppose it is better than just throwing them in the bin and at least some people are making a living from it and some of it is getting to the charities. I was just naive I think when I thought all I put out went straight to the country it was meant for or to the charity shops for re sale. 

Mandy


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Please take donations to charity shops! 

My sister runs a Cancer Research charity shop and they are always looking for donations. Any donations that aren't of good enough quality to be sold are bagged up and sold as rags so they still benefit. 

I never fill any of the bags that are left on the doorstep as I'd prefer the money to go to charity.

As for posting children into the clothing bins, how dangerous. Last year someone died when he became wedged in the clothing bin at the leisure centre in Guildford.

Viv


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We take into our local hopice charity shop where we have a registered number and they can then reclaim tax on the value they can sell the items for.

As we have been house clearing we have taken lots of things in and so far they have sold the items for in excess of £1000 on which *they can reclaim the tax.* They even write to us and offer us the money back ! Amazing service and we support them wholeheartedly - most of the stuff we take is outgrown clothes or items we no longer have space for.

The plastic charity bags NEVER get collected from here (Mid Devon), they dump them but never come back for them so we use them to take stuff to the chairty shops!

Do register with your local chairty shop and use it for that purpose - the Government are ALWAYS happy to hand over money like this ! :lol: :wink:

Dave


----------

